# Backlit DirecTV Remote Control



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Has anyone purchased the backlit DirecTV remote control? Does anyone regardless of having purchased it have an opinion or comments about this alternative to a aftermarket remote?


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

I like them. I have several. I use them strictly as a D remote so I can't comment on multifunction use on other equipment. They are all programed to operate each of my DVRs. The backlight feature works well. It can be turned on and off easily. The NFL remotes are backlit and are available for about $20 on the D website. I use them in RF mode and they work very well. No complaints.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Agree. I like my backlit remotes.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I do to, they light up nice especially when the power goes out. :lol:


----------



## Fabuloso (Jun 14, 2009)

worth getting cause you can change channels in the dark and in RF mode under the sheets  I got mine for free just by calling and asking a question about it


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

What kind of question?


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

The backlight goes off during each button push, which I find very annoying and distracting, so I usually leave the backlight turned off (luckily it's an option).


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I've had backlit remotes for quite some time. I find that my fingers know where to go without the light.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

1953 said:


> Has anyone purchased the backlit DirecTV remote control? Does anyone regardless of having purchased it have an opinion or comments about this alternative to a aftermarket remote?


I've got three and prefer them to the normal remotes.

Rich


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

I just got an RF/IR one about a week ago and I think it is great


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I like my back lit Harmony 650.


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

I got a NFL Bears one when they went on clearance on the directv website and they were the cheapest remote, it also lights and and is RF. I love it. It's a good aftermarket remote but it doesn't understand more complicated setups (eg. I can't set the TV Input to control my audio amp input)


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

We use a backlit remote in the bedroom and it is nice to see the buttons with the lights off.

I will say I wish they would make the backlight work a little differntly, since the button on teh side enables and disables it as well as turning the light on. Once its on, you have to hit a button to make it light up. SInce you can't see, you have to either hit the backlight button twice to light it (once, which turns the light off, then again to turn it on) or hit a random button on the remote, which depending on what screen you are could be different, so it is not easy to always do.

They should have an enable disable button in the back with the battery (theres room rfor a DIP switch right on the baord beside the bottom battery) and have the side button just function to light the remote each time.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

My favorite backlit remotes have a motion sensor to turn on the backlight when you pick it up. The ideal solution would be to also have a light sensor to disable the backlight during the day, as well as a switch to enable/disable at will.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

mdavej said:


> My favorite backlit remotes have a motion sensor to turn on the backlight when you pick it up. The ideal solution would be to also have a light sensor to disable the backlight during the day, as well as a switch to enable/disable at will.


Yeah, we use a Harmony in teh Living room because the system is much more complicated and I do like the motion sensitive backlight and it would be awesome if the DirecTV remote had that too. But at the cost , I can see why they don't.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

It's great. I have used one for several years. The only issue I have is that the battery life is short (as would be expected) and if the battery is a tight fit it's not that easy to change.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

whatever you do, if you buy one get it from from directv!, best buy sells the backlit D* remote for $49.99!!!.I think directv sells it for around $25.00.:eek2:


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

mdavej said:


> My favorite backlit remotes have a motion sensor to turn on the backlight when you pick it up. The ideal solution would be to also have a light sensor to disable the backlight during the day, as well as a switch to enable/disable at will.


My Sammy came with a motion sensor for it's backlit remote and it has the worse battery life of any remote I have ever had. 2 AA last about 3 weeks and then are completely dead.

I have 3 DTV backlight remotes and they are nice but my finger just know whrere the buttons are anyway.


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

We use the Directv backlight in our bedroom. It's ok and pretty easy to use.

Biggest issue is switching between some TV and Directv functions are a little bit of a pain because of the switch on the top of the remote. IE.. using Sleep on the TV.

Also.. it's annoying having the Directv box constantly remind us that we switched modes... thanks but no thanks..


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/sports/nfl_remotes

$21.95 not a bad price.


----------



## jstutman (May 27, 2010)

not a bad price on the NFL remote. do not forget the $1 and change in tax, but still cheap.

M harmony downstairs is perfect but I have yet to use it to control my D* reciever.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I've got three and prefer them to the normal remotes.
> 
> Rich


I don't. I can't quite put my finger on it (no pun intended), but there is something different about the feel that I dont like. Actually bought it for the wife so I can have a remote that doesnt disappear. Every time I grab hers I toss it to the side and grab mine.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)

They just sent me a backlit remote (RC65RB) as a replacement for an old dieing RC34. I had forgotten I had a couple of remotes in a drawer still in the original bag.:lol: So now I think I have at least one of every model in inventory (RC34, RC64, RC64R, & RC65RB)


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I looked in a couple of drawers the other day and realized I have 4 or 5 DirecTV remotes at least. a Couple of the RC34s and a few RC64s. Too bad they are worth almost nothing.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

As mentioned above - just go for the NFL remote as it is both RF as well as backlit. I honestly never use the backlight but I could see where if you have not had the remote for a long time and fingers are still learing the buttons it would be useful on "movie night."


----------



## clevfandad (May 24, 2007)

Just received my NFL remote. What is that little antenna thingy for? Does this remote not communicate with the HDDVR direct? Hmmm. Must not, can't get it to program. Batteries good. Green flashing light on remote good. HDDVR response, Zilch. Help, and thank you in advance.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The SD receivers do not have the RF antennae built-in and require the antennae hooked up to the back in order for the RF remote to work. HD receivers have the antennae built-in.

If you have the HD-DVR, make sure to go through the remote setup to set your remote up. You might also need to program the DTV slot with the 00001 code. Press and hold the Select and Mute buttons until the light above the DTV switch blinks twice. Enter in the code and it should work. Then go to the remote setup and switch it to RF mode.

- Merg


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

HR20-100 IRD has an antenna jack for the antenna you received. Most other HD DVR's have antenna built in.


----------



## clevfandad (May 24, 2007)

Thank you both for your replies. Did all the appropriate set-up steps, incl 00001 and 00002 and it is still dead in the water. No responses at all from the HDDVR box. Lights flash on the remote. HR2-700, by the way. It looks like I got a dead fish here. Better call for replacement.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

At some point you also have to enter part of the receiver ID into the remote. Did you do that?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

clevfandad said:


> Thank you both for your replies. Did all the appropriate set-up steps, incl 00001 and 00002 and it is still dead in the water. No responses at all from the HDDVR box. Lights flash on the remote. HR2-700, by the way. It looks like I got a dead fish here. Better call for replacement.


Are you trying to use the remote in IR or RF mode?



mdavej said:


> At some point you also have to enter part of the receiver ID into the remote. Did you do that?


Thats only for RF mode.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Thats only for RF mode.


I thought that's what the OP was trying to do 

He gets no response because his receiver is still in RF mode and his remote doesn't match the ID.

EDIT: Never mind. I only skimmed the posts. We have no idea if OP is trying to use RF or not.

Do these NFL remotes use 00001 for D* address 1 or do they use 01377 like other UEI remotes?

Also, maybe the remote is still in RF mode. Have you tried the remote in IR mode? Will it work your TV? If it works your TV, there's nothing wrong with the remote.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

mdavej said:


> I thought that's what the OP was trying to do
> 
> He gets no response because his receiver is still in RF mode and his remote doesn't match the ID.
> 
> ...


Yeah thats what I was trying to figure out, if his receiver is in IR or RF mode.


----------



## clevfandad (May 24, 2007)

Receiver is in RF mode.


----------



## clevfandad (May 24, 2007)

NFL remote uses either 00001 or 00002, according to direction book. I have tried both. Get the two blinking lights on the remote for both after entering, but still no response from the box. Maybe I should switch box to IR and try that. I was under the impression the NFL remotes were RF only.
Not sure how I wold switch remote IR to RF or reverse without help of the box? Just follow instruction from box as I would for the other remotes. Hmmm. never thought of that.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

clevfandad said:


> Receiver is in RF mode.


With receiver in RF mode, to get the RF remote married to it, do the following:

1. dtv
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 0 0 0 0 1
4. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
5. enter 9 6 1
6. press CH UP
7. enter the last 6 digits of the Receiver ID #(RID), found on a sticker in the access card compartment
8. press SELECT


----------



## clevfandad (May 24, 2007)

(Not a newbie, here) Just that book said all remotes are delivered programmed to work with the D* boxes with exceptioon of one SD model number which did not apply to my case. So, I thought it would work out-of-the-box.

Thanks, guys, for trying to be helpful . Appreciate it.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Follow Edmund's directions. He'll get you going. He really is the Remote Master!

- Merg


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

clevfandad said:


> (Not a newbie, here) Just that book said all remotes are delivered programmed to work with the D* boxes with exceptioon of one SD model number which did not apply to my case. So, I thought it would work out-of-the-box.
> 
> Thanks, guys, for trying to be helpful . Appreciate it.


If your receiver were still set to default IR address as it were when you took it out of the box, then new remote would have controlled from the start. But you switched it to RF mode, and so changed that scenario.


----------



## clevfandad (May 24, 2007)

EDMUND! You truly are a wizard. Followed your directions, and WALLAH....works like a charm. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

clevfandad said:


> EDMUND! You truly are a wizard. Followed your directions, and WALLAH....works like a charm. Thank you so much for your help.


Edmund's self ascribed title is such an understatement.

Edmund, as always, thank you for sharing.

Tom


----------

